
We have no Idea what we're doing [three videos] - ericbn
https://lmller.github.io/dont-know-how
======
ericbn
After watching the Bret Victor talk, read
[http://alarmingdevelopment.org/?p=797](http://alarmingdevelopment.org/?p=797)

